# Spider Solitaire 37 game winning Streak ends... & more



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Howdy!*

.
*The following link shows TWO winning streaks ending…*

.
*Spider Solitaire 37 game winning Streak ends...*

.
*My Best, so far, is 46 straight games…*
I don't peak as I'm playing… I did NOT expect to see the 2nd streak to be as high as it was…
... if I had peaked, & it didn't jinx me, I would have been more careful & possibly broke my overall record!
Oh well…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Joe, have you ever thought you may have too much time on your hands?
BTW, two in a row is a record for me


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that can happen
when you play with yourself
to much lol


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder if the streak is achievable if you click on the 'Easy' level? I can win about half of the Spider games on the hard level, probably could get them all on the easy level. Isn't there a promotional gift of tokens or a badge if you do a certain number of things this weekend? Joe, don't tell me those tokens are of any value to you!!! Say it ain't so!


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hearty congratulations Joe. I do however agree with Howie that you're spending too much time playing games and not enough making sawdust. Besides, sitting in front of a computer for hours at a time is not healthy.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

No doubt about is Joe, you are a winner.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*46 straight wins is extremely remarkable!*

Since I got my tablet I haven't played solitaire on the PC and I have managed as high as three wins in row playing standard Klondike draw 3. The tablet has a free download, with commercials, of 250 solitaire games including 6 Spider variations and Montana, my favorite!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I love spider solitaire
congratulations on the wins


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice going, Joe! Have you ever heard of a rummy game, called Spider? it is a lot of fun especially with 6 people.
............Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Howie, I don't play NON-STOP in one session to do this…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Let me clarify some things…*

*1. *I do not play non-stop on these winning streaks… I play a few minutes & go onto other things, leaving the window Open. Returning when I'm bored with everything else…

*2.* I put the computer into Hibernation mode so a reboot will not reset the streak…

*3.* I play using the EASY option… those other options are too much like Work.

*4.* I play VERY FAST… moving right along… 10-15min per game average.

*5.* I do not try to get a High Score… I find it more fun to get as many Sequential strings put away without any other plays between them… If I can put away 8 strings in 8 clicks, I consider that a Perfect Game… I think I have done it 2 times… My average number of strings in a row is probably 4-5 … mostly 5…

*6.* I have developed some Rules that I follow that, to me, gives me a better chance of winning… There are times when the cards are all screwed up where I don't think anyone could win the game! I have had a game won, without any problems, and on the last Click to show more cards, everything is blocked & LOSE the game… a rare happening.

*7. * I do not spend hours & hours playing this game… a few minutes now & then… sometimes not played in a day!

Thank you…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jim,*

*Have you ever heard of a rummy game, called Spider? it is a lot of fun especially with 6 people.*

Nope… never have…

I'm really not much of a card playing guy…
... poker is fun… played Canasta a long time ago… and Bridge after that… that's about it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Poopyk...*

Yes, they are achievable on the Easy setting… the only one I use…

Those are REAL screen shots… no hanky panky…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*patron...*

*ROFALMAO…*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*~Jonathan~*

Thank you very much!

It's nice to hear something else besides "..... making Sawdust… etc…" LOL

I don't feel so bad now… (I really didn't feel very badly about it…) LOL

We think a lot alike!! LOL

Thanks again.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Joe - in all honesty, it's for babies. If you don't get 100% buy a colouring book and some crayons..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

murch,

OK, what is your longest winning streak? LOL

I forgot how to color coloring books several years ago… LOL


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Joe - on the easy one, I usually send up all the cards from the bottom at the same time.
I get it done about 1 in 3 that way.

My kids are still young so I'm getting pretty handy with the old crayons. LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

murch

Sometimes, the cards just don't fall good at all where it's hard to do anything with them…


----------

